# Slow start to season



## Jerry Atrik (11 Apr 2015)

Hi , is anyone else finding it tough to get of well to the new season or is it just me . Done 3 10 mile TTs so far and no where near I was last summer , not that I've done many . Though I've improved marginally race on race so far I just don't seem to be where I think I would be . Weather was horrendous on first two and I had been ill for a while so wasn't expecting to set the world alight but just a bit deflated really . Though I have to say a lot of guys after the meets say its always like this and come summer you'll be flying . Any of you guys experiencing similar ?


----------



## Rob3rt (11 Apr 2015)

The question really boils down to whether you prepared effectively in the off season and how close you are to your physiological limit (you are probably no where near it). If you didn't train effectively then you can't realistically expect to have improved, or even maintained your ability.

Everyone gets deflated at times, ive been having a bit of a wobble recently due to various things, one example being a series of equipment issues. You need to re-assess where you are, where you want to be and plan how to move from where you are to where you want to be. Be methodical and realistic.


----------



## oldroadman (11 Apr 2015)

You get back what goes in to the training. Winter miles = summer (or spring) smiles. Without a solid endurance base, all the speed work and intervals and suffering will not get theresults. If in catch up mode, start methodically, as Rob3rt says, be patient, work hard, and maybe late summer/autumn things will start to work better.
Then there will be some base to start work with after a few weeks break October/early November. Start endurance work by mid-November and a decent early season will be a possibility.


----------



## Jerry Atrik (11 Apr 2015)

Thanks Rob . Always read your posts with interest and I think you've about summed up where I am at the moment . A new bike and pointy hat is never going to compensate for hard graft . You only get out what you put in I guess . Will knuckle down . Next TT in 3 weeks , will see where I am then .


----------



## Jerry Atrik (11 Apr 2015)

Thank you oldroadman , more sage advice . I think I know where I've gone wrong but was kidding myself I could wing it . Will now have to be careful I don't overcook it trying to catch up as my recovery isn't as good as it was at my age .


----------



## Citius (12 Apr 2015)

Jerry Atrik said:


> Hi , is anyone else finding it tough to get of well to the new season or is it just me . Done 3 10 mile TTs so far and no where near I was last summer , not that I've done many . Though I've improved marginally race on race so far I just don't seem to be where I think I would be . Weather was horrendous on first two and I had been ill for a while so wasn't expecting to set the world alight but just a bit deflated really . Though I have to say a lot of guys after the meets say its always like this and come summer you'll be flying . Any of you guys experiencing similar ?



Can you pin down what is lacking - and where it is lacking?


----------



## Rob3rt (12 Apr 2015)

Don't overdo it trying to catch up, I wouldn't play catch up at all, I would just accept that I am going to miss some of my short term targets this time round (I wouldn't be happy about it, I'd be pretty damn p^ssed off but sometimes you have to roll with the punches) and pick some targets a bit further in the future and then work toward them.

I am far less robust than you might imagine, when something goes wrong for me, I can really end up feeling knocked about (the 1st thing I thought about when I woke up this morning was the mechanical issue I am stuck with that is going to cost me £350-500 to rectify and where the money is going to come from, and so soon after another mechanical issue that cost me £50 and a place in a race), so I can fully understand that you feel demoralised, I'd say it's normal. How you react to it is what will make all the difference!


----------



## Jerry Atrik (12 Apr 2015)

A major headache is positioning . I've put tri bars on the bike and though comfy every time I change up or down especially up hills I go all over the place and loose what seems like shed loads of time until I get my balance right again . And im guessing not enough training though I've been out more this winter than I ever have but obviously not the right kind . I want to do well as I love TTing , maybe a coach is the answer as I've always been target driven and if theres some structure to my training im sure I can rise to it .


----------



## Rob3rt (12 Apr 2015)

Jerry Atrik said:


> A major headache is positioning . I've put tri bars on the bike and though comfy every time I change up or down especially up hills I go all over the place and loose what seems like shed loads of time until I get my balance right again . And im guessing not enough training though I've been out more this winter than I ever have but obviously not the right kind . I want to do well as I love TTing , maybe a coach is the answer as I've always been target driven and if theres some structure to my training im sure I can rise to it .



You are probably loosing less time than you imagine, in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## Jerry Atrik (12 Apr 2015)

If that's the case Rob then it's down to a lack of training which I probably knew but didn't want to admit . So back to basics with lots of zone 2 and endurance rides I'm guessing ? I don't mind the turbo at all but it doesn't replicate real conditions so will have to rethink me thinks !


----------



## Citius (12 Apr 2015)

If your goals are 10m TTs, then I would write off the zone 2/endurance stuff and work on intervals and anything else that will get your threshold up quickly - assuming that's what's lacking.


----------



## Jerry Atrik (12 Apr 2015)

Point taken Citius .


----------

